# Heeeeere's Xavier!!



## shivers316 (Mar 11, 2012)

Well, I'm on my phone, but I wanted to show you guys my precious. Just picked him up today. He's such a good boy.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

What a cute picture! He looks very laid back.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Adorable!!  LOVE that name so much, I have a Xavier too. :mrgreen:


----------



## zombiewoman (Sep 22, 2011)

He is so cute. Keep up on the photos we love them.


----------



## shivers316 (Mar 11, 2012)

He really is super laid back. Not one hiss or pop. He loves to just hang out on my chest.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

He is adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## mary ellen (Mar 1, 2011)

*How lucky you are to find such a gem. Did you get Xavier from a local breeder, and did you have several babies to choose from? Also, what enclosure do you have him in, and is he on fleece or something else? He seems like the perfect pet hedgehog! I look forward to seeing more pictures of your little guy.  *


----------



## shivers316 (Mar 11, 2012)

mary ellen said:


> *How lucky you are to find such a gem. Did you get Xavier from a local breeder, and did you have several babies to choose from? Also, what enclosure do you have him in, and is he on fleece or something else? He seems like the perfect pet hedgehog! I look forward to seeing more pictures of your little guy.  *


I got him from Exclusive Hedgehogs here in NJ. When I chose him, there where 12 babies to choose from. I built him a 2x3 C&C cage and am using fleece liners.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shivers316 (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm obsessed. He's so fricken cute.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

He is more than cute!!!!!!!! I love the picture where he has decided to hide under his little visor. And the picture where is relaxing in the middle of the blanket is so sweet. I look forward to more pictures of Xavier!


----------



## shivers316 (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm crazy. I know. But at least he's adorable. Haha.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

One can never get enough pictures of such an adorable little hedgie!!!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Awe....Xavier is adorable.


----------



## shivers316 (Mar 11, 2012)

Yay! Tuesday night play time!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, he looks great! Izzy takes those tentative steps when she's exploring too. Almost like tip toeing!


----------



## shivers316 (Mar 11, 2012)

He really is such a good boy. Jess from Exclusive Hedgehogs did such a great job. He's so friendly, very curious, doesn't hiss or pop, and just all around amazing. I'm so very blessed to have found him.


----------



## MLL389 (Mar 4, 2012)

AWWW Xavier is so cute! More pictures please!!!


----------



## shivers316 (Mar 11, 2012)

Back by popular demand


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh my gosh what a tiny baby~ <3


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

"Hmmmm.....swimming pool, potty or drinking dish. I'll go with drinking dish today." :lol: :lol:


----------



## shivers316 (Mar 11, 2012)

First bath and nail clipping = very unhappy boy.


----------



## shivers316 (Mar 11, 2012)

A little playtime after his bath


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

He is adorable! So tiny! I'm looking at him compared to the size of his toothbrush. And he seems so comfortable with you.


----------



## shivers316 (Mar 11, 2012)

He really owns my heart. I love him so much.


----------



## shivers316 (Mar 11, 2012)

Posing for the camera


----------



## atichy (Jan 30, 2012)

Xavier, what a little cutie you are.  He is so tiny and looks extremely happy  Keep the pics coming please love seeing them all!


----------



## shivers316 (Mar 11, 2012)

Well he's a very spoiled little boy. Only the best for my lil Xaves


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

I love all the pictures! <3


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh indeed he is so tiny. And cute


----------



## shivers316 (Mar 11, 2012)

We're cute as heck.


----------



## shivers316 (Mar 11, 2012)

Sleepy lil grump


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

What a cuddler


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

He is the sweetest little grump! I want to hedgienap him!!!!


----------



## shivers316 (Mar 11, 2012)

We're baaaaaaack! And it's bath time again! Haha


----------



## shivers316 (Mar 11, 2012)

More mealworms please!


----------

